# mi vestido nuevo o mi nuevo vestido



## peanut648

Quick question:
Where do you put the adjective: my new dress: mi vestido nuevo o mi nuevo vestido?


----------



## La_Nereida

*mi vestido nuevo*

*Cheers, *
*La Nereida*


----------



## Southropia

it is up to you


----------



## Agente442

I think "mi vestido nuevo" is more natural


----------



## Southropia

i´d use "position" instead "location"...isn´t?


----------



## La_Nereida

*"word order" is the best option.*

*Cheers!*
*La Nereida*


----------



## Southropia

In english, do you have flexibility to say "my new dress" or "my dress new";  which one is better?


----------



## momax

Definitely my new dress--never my dress new


----------



## jabogitlu

No, you can't put adjectives after nouns 99.9% of the time.  In spoken English it would sound like you said "My dress *k*new..." which is, to put it mildly, absurd! 

I've always been taught that the difference between "el huésped viejo" 
and "el viejo huésped" was that the former was elderly, while the latter was well-known, like an old friend.  Not sure if this really is true (have never asked a native) and I'm not sure how it could apply to vestido nuevo v. nuevo vestido.  Could one _technically_ mean that the dress was newly-made, while the other means it was just new for you?


----------



## NitrousExpress22

I was taught the same as jabogitlu... pensaba que si se dice "mi vestido nuevo" significa que el vestido es nuevo, y si se sice "mi nuevo vestido" significa que el vestido es nuevo para ud. pero no necesariamente nuevo (como posiblemente es viejo de su hermano o algo)  verdad? o no?


----------



## Southropia

well, it is exactly as was trying to say...in english put adjectives after nouns is a  steady rule, as jabogitlu said, but in spanish  it not a fixed rule..it  is up to you mi vestido nuevo o mi nuevo vestido es lo mismo !!


----------



## Agente442

Yo no estoy de acuerdo. As a native speaker that differentiation does not exist for me. "Mi nuevo vestido" just doesn't sound natural.


----------



## NitrousExpress22

una diferencia entre el espanol de dos paises posiblemente?


----------



## Southropia

Bueno, dejemoslo en que del ecuador al norte no es lo mismo, pero del ecuador al sur si es lo mismo


----------



## Loob

But wouldn't there be a difference with "coche", for example?

"Coche nuevo"  = _brand-new car_; "nuevo coche" = _car which is new to me, but which could be 10 years old._

Or am I wrong?

Loob


----------



## El Torero

If I wanted to say "brand new car" i'd say "coche novissimo" (nuevissimo?) you know what I mean... 

Are the differences between languages in Spain and latin America similar to UK and USA?


----------



## Magmod

Reading the aswers, it seems to me the distinction is not always clearcut between: mi vestido nuevo o mi nuevo vestido. 

  It is illogical to compare with English. 
As a general rule, in Spanish logic a noun is more important than an adjective and therefore should come first.

  Nuevo vestido = another brand-new dress.
nuevos progresos técnincos = new ( i.e. more, brand new ) technological development.

 As a general rule if the adjective comes after the noun in Spanish, then its meaning is as one woule expect in  English 
PJ:  triste, valiente, varios, raro, puro, pobre, antiguo, medio,simple...

  If it pre-posed then one has to think as explained above.

Saludos


----------



## Xerinola

peanut648 said:


> Quick question:
> Where do you put the adjective: my new dress: mi vestido nuevo o mi nuevo vestido?


 
Mi vestido nuevo

Saludos
X:


----------



## La_Nereida

Translink said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo. As a native speaker that differentiation does not exist for me. "Mi nuevo vestido" just doesn't sound natural.


 

*Translink is right. In Spanish, you'd never say "mi nuevo vestido".... it sounds weird. The only exception is when you wanna give the adjective a certain emphasis for contrast or comparison, but still it'd never be used in chats or conversation... that kind of usage is restricted to written stuff. *

*I can't think of an example of this contrast and comparison issue because "mi nuevo vestido" sounds absolutely weird in any situation, but for example, I've read:*

*"Blanca, blanca nieve que te esparces por todo lados"*

*It's speacially used in poetry or literature. In this case it's used like a figure of speech, you place the adjective before the noun because you want to emphasize what you're saying... but the most natural thing is "la nieve blanca" or "la nieve es blanca" but never "blanca nieve".*


*Cheers, *
*La Nereida*


----------



## Southropia

Y el ejemplo del auto? ... a mi me parece razonable diferenciar 
"comprar un auto nuevo" (recien salido de fabrica)  respecto de "comprar un nuevo auto" (que puede o no ser nuevo de frabrica).... y eso no es poesia


----------



## cubensis

La Nereida is completely right.

In terms of grammar rules both are correct - *mi vestido nuevo* or *mi nuevo vestido*. In terms of common use, spoken language usually uses the adjective after the noun (*vestido nuevo*). That's why some would say it sounds weird, but in literature and poetry is not unusual to find the adjective in front of the noun (*nuevo vestido*). Whatever the position in relation to the noun there's no difference in meaning whatsoever.

*¡Un beso de mujer!--Yo lo he sabido 
En un muy dulce instante extra-vivido.-- 
El árabe, si llora, 
Al fantástico haschisch consuelo implora. 
El haschisch es la planta misteriosa, 
Fantástica poetisa de la tierra: 
Sabe las sombras de una noche hermosa 
Y canta y pinta cuanto en ella encierra.--*

(José Martí)


----------



## momax

Quedo de acuerdo con Southropia. Hay veces que el adjetivo se usa antes.


----------



## gloria2lagos

I am currently teaching adjective placement to my Spanish IV students.  I don't have the textbook with me but basically, the rule that is taught is if it is a known quality of the noun, it may go in front.  For example, la blanca nieve (is there any other color of snow?), las altas montanas de los Andes.  Then there are those that change meaning depending on whether they come before or after the noun.  Example - grande - before means great, impressive, after means big.  Pobre in front means unfortunate, after means poor.  Nuevo in front means different, another and after means new.

That is what I teach according to the textbook.  Maybe someone else could explain it better.

But, original question - in ENGLISH it is always in front and never the dress new!!


----------



## La_Nereida

Southropia said:


> Y el ejemplo del auto? ... a mi me parece razonable diferenciar
> "comprar un auto nuevo" (recien salido de fabrica) respecto de "comprar un nuevo auto" (que puede o no ser nuevo de frabrica).... y eso no es poesia


 

*¿"Comprar un nuevo auto"? ¿Qué es eso? Sí, definitivamente no es poesía ni tampoco creo que exista. Si lo vemos desde un punto de vista de uso cotidiano... realmente no lo escuché nunca, así que no puedo ayudarte en ese sentido. Para mi es incorrecto, al menos, desde el uso del language.*

*Saludos, *
*La Nereida*


----------



## Southropia

José acaba de comprar un nuevo auto, no es un auto nuevo pero ¿para qué? si él ya tiene dos; yo creo que es un gasto superfluo; pero en fín, el dinero es de él.

No es poesia, pero es correcto.


----------



## La_Nereida

*Personalmente, no condisero que esté correcto. Nunca lo escuché... al menos en Argentina. Pero evidentemente estas bastante convencido de ello... más allá de que hay varias personas que te están diciendo lo contrario; así que yo no tengo nada más para acotar. Realmente no coincido para nada con tu postura, me parece que estas equivocado, pero eso ya queda en vos. *

*Saludos, *
*La Nereida*


----------



## gloria2lagos

Here is an explanation given to those learning Spanish.  But again, in English it is "new dress"!



Put an adjective before a noun or after the noun in Spanish, and usually it makes only a subtle difference, if any, in the meaning. But there are some cases where the placement of the adjective makes significant enough of the difference that we would translate it differently in English. For an example, take the following two sentences: _Tengo un viejo amigo. Tengo un amigo viejo._ A "safe" translation of these two sentences would be fairly easy to come up with: "I have an old friend."  But what does that mean? Does it mean that my friend is elderly? Or does it mean that the person has been a friend for a long time? 
It may surprise you to find out that in Spanish the sentences aren't so ambiguous, for _viejo_ can be understood differently depending on where it is in relation the noun that is described. Word order does make a difference. In this case, _tengo un viejo amigo_ means "I have a longtime friend," and _tengo un amigo viejo_ means "I have an elderly friend." Similarly, someone who has been a dentist for a long time is _un viejo dentista_, but a dentist who is old is _un dentista viejo_. Of course it is possible to be both — but in that case the word order will indicate what you're emphasizing. 
_Viejo_ is far from the only adjective that functions that way, although the distinctions aren't nearly always as strong as they are with _viejo_. Here are examples of some of the more common such adjectives. 

*antiguo* _la antigua silla_, the old chair 
_la silla antigua_, the antique chair    *grande* _un gran hombre_, a great man 
_un hombre grande_, a big man    *mismo* _el mismo atleta_, the same athlete 
_el atleta mismo_, the athlete himself    *nuevo* _el nuevo libro_, the newly acquired book 
_el libro nuevo_, the newly made book    *pobre* _esa pobre mujer_, that poor woman (in the sense of being pitiful) 
_esa mujer pobre_, that woman who is poor    *propio* _mi propios zapatos_, my own shoes 
_mis zapatos propios_, my appropriate shoes    *solo* _un solo hombre_, only one man 
_un hombre solo_, a lonely man    *triste* _un triste viaje_, a dreadful trip 
_un viaje triste_, a sad trip    *único* _la única estudiante_, the only student 
_una estudiante única_, a unique student    
These meanings aren't always hard and fast and can depend to a certain extent on context. Some of the words also have other meanings; _solo_, for example, can also mean "alone." And in some cases, as with _nuevo_, placement can also be a matter of emphasis rather than simply of meaning. But this list does provide a guide that should be useful in helping determine the meaning of some double-meaning adjectives.


----------



## Southropia

Certainly in English  is a "new dress", and a "new car" always...but in Spanish it depend what you want to emphasize


----------



## Southropia

Está a punto de comenzar la carrera, pero un nuevo auto se incorpora a la competencia, ahora son cinco los corredores que se disputaran el trofeo.


----------



## Kane

Please forgive the long quote, but I believe it is worth it. 

  Gómez Torrego, Leonardo, _Hablar y escribir correctamente_, Arco/Libros, Madrid, 2006

  Pág. 228 POSICIÓN DEL ADJETIVO

  Los adjetivos *relacionales, *entre ellos los *gentilicios, *tien­den a posponerse al sustantivo de un grupo nominal:

  ‑ una cuestión lingüística _(*una lingüistica cuestión)_
  ‑ la situación económica _(*la económica situación)_
  ‑ la carrera diplomática _(*la diplomática carrera) _‑ una persona madrileña _(*una madrileña persona)_

  Los adjetivos *calificativos *(indicadores de cualidades, pro­piedades, ... ) pueden preceder o seguir al sustantivo. Si lo siguen, normalmente tienen un carácter *especificativo: *deli­mitan la extensión semántica del sustantivo:

  ‑ un vestido _largo _(no corto)
  ‑ un chico rubio (no moreno...
  ‑ el libro _pequeño _(no los otros, no el grande...
  ‑ la mano _derecha _(no la izquierda ... )

  Si preceden al sustantivo, suelen tener un carácter *explica­tivo: *no delimitan la extensión semántica del sustantivo sino que son meras explicaciones o añadidos no necesarios lógi­camente, y que aportan valores expresivos, descriptivos, etc., o sea, estáísticos:

  ‑ las cristalinas aguas 
  ‑ las verdes praderas
  ‑ la blanca nieve
  ‑ la aspera corteza
  ‑ las polvorientas encinas

  No se trata en estos casos de oponer _praderas verdes _a _praderas verdes _o_ la nieve blanca _a _la nieve no blanca _o_ corteza áspera _a_ corteza no áspera. _Simplemente, se pone el adjetivo bien porqne designa una propiedad que ya contiene el sustantivo _(blanca nieve, verde pradera), _bien porque el hablante o escritor quieren aportar una nota estilística: _polvorientas encinas._
  Estos adjetivos antepuestos, que aportan valores estilísticos, se llaman epítetos. Entre ellos están los redundantes _(blanca _nieve, _negro_ carbón, _áspera _corteza...) y los ornamentales (los que expresan una propiedad que el sustantivo no tiene como algo inherente): _polvorientas _encinas...

  Ahora bien, a veces el adjetivo calificativo va pospuesto y no es necesariamente especificativo. La intención del hablante o escritor puede ser la de añadir una nota meramente des­criptiva.
  En otras ocasiones, un adjetivo antepuesto, sobre todo si es de tipo «valorativo», puede ser claramente especificativo: ‑ un enorme bloque de hielo (frente a: un pequeño bloque)


----------



## Pandorga

Southropia said:


> Y el ejemplo del auto? ... a mi me parece razonable diferenciar
> "comprar un auto nuevo" (recien salido de fabrica) respecto de "comprar un nuevo auto" (que puede o no ser nuevo de frabrica).... y eso no es poesia


 

Pienso exáctamente igual que tú. Y la razón es la siguente:

Los adjetivos pueden ser explicativos y especificativos además de otros tipos. Pueden actuar a la vez como explicativos y especificativos, aunque su significado varía:

Flaca mujer-mujer flaca; gran libro-libro grande; esperanzas ciertas-ciertas esperanzas; pobre hombre- hombre pobre; etc,etc.

En español suena estupendamente de las dos maneras, por lo menos en España y además es muy corriente verlo de cualquier manera.

Esta información la he tomado del "Manual de Estilo. Guía práctica para escribir mejor" de Arturo Ramoneda.

Saludos.


----------

